# A kinky Snake



## leo (Jun 6, 2006)

I came across this fella the other day, it was very cooperative and posed for a few pics


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 6, 2006)

Think he either forgot to take the suit of the dryer before completely dried or else he just had a perm.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jun 6, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## Hoss (Jun 6, 2006)

Leo, 
Ya found my snake!!!  Looks just like the one that I saw on Arbian Mountain.  Had the same kinks.  Wonder whats up with the kinks.

Those are some good shots.  Thanks for sharing them.

Hoss


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 6, 2006)

I wonder if he just ate another snake?


----------



## BIGGUS (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool Pics Leo!, Rat Snake???


----------



## bigswamp (Jun 6, 2006)

he looks like he is eyeballing you leo...neat pics.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Jun 6, 2006)

*snake*

Its a black rat snake with scoliosis


----------



## justme (Jun 6, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## shaggybill (Jun 7, 2006)

Cool pictures. Black rat snake for sure. And that kinking is just a natural defense mechanism. Most rat snakes will do that when approached, including yellow rats and everglades rats.


----------

